# Natural BFP - amazed!!



## Poppyseed (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share so good news in the hope that it will show that little miracles do happen - twice!  I had a little girl last July after our 3rd IVF cycle.  Were waiting to see our consultant again to start treatment for number 2 but thought we would try ourselves.  Never ever ever thought it would happen naturally but it has!!  



It is still very early days (5 weeks) but I just wanted to share our news as I always found peoples positive stories helped me in the past when going through the emotional rollercoaster of treatment.  Have doctors appointment this afternoon to confirm it as I still don't really believe it has happened!

Good luck for those who are also hoping for another wee miracle - don't ever give up.

xxxxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Massive congratulations to you.  That's great news!

Hope you have a happy and healthy next 8 months!

Lully x


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 17, 2006)

That's fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

thats really encouraging - well done !!!!


----------



## spjulac (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations  

Sticky vibes 

I found out that I got a BFP last week, and am now 5 weeks too. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Its lovely to know that someone else is as happy as I am right now.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

That is great news congratulations xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

congratulations poppy and spjulac

sending you both lots of


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

great news, so nice to see a miricle happen naturally

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyMoonie (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!!  

What wonderful news for you.  I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------

